# اكتب الشيئ الذى تفتقدة فى هذة الحياة...



## just member (9 مايو 2010)

اكتب الشئ الذى تفتقدة فى هذة الحياة


 والحب كا كلمة ماذا تعنى لك ؟



 أن الدنيا لا تعطى للأنسان دائماً كل ما يتمناه فكلاً منا يفتقد شئ فى حياته ويتمنى أن يكون هذا الشئ موجود فى حياته لأنه يعتقد أن وجود هذا الشئ يسعده ويطفى على حياته سعادة ومعنى جديد .


 فربما نفتقد 


 وجود شخص ما فى حياتنا 



 أو نفتقد حالة نفسية ما نعيشها 



 أو نفتقد مكان نتواجد به 



 أو نفتقد بيت بمواصفات معينه



 أو الحــــــــــب 



 او الحنان 



 ربما نفتقد إبن أو إبنه



 أو زوج 



 أو أخ أو أخت 



 او صديق 



 ربما نفتقد أستاذ 



 أوعمـــل 



 او شخص كان يملئ علينا الدنيا 



 أو ......... أو ........... أو ...........






 أكتب الشئ الذى تفتقده فى حياتك فربما يكون هذا الموضوع مساعدة لكل شخص فى أن يتعرف على ما يحتاجه فى حياته حتى يسعى لتحقيقه .

​



أتمنى أن يعجبكم الموضوع​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*مفتقدة روح الصداقة*
*اكتر من رائع جوجو*
*ميرسي اخي العزيز*​


----------



## just member (9 مايو 2010)

*اشكرك اكتير لمرورك يا روكا
نورتي اختى الغالية
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

أفتقــــد حاجات كتيييييير 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

*رائعه الفكرة استاذى *
*متغيبة شخص ما فى حياتى *
*هو سبب ابتسامتى وفرحتى دائماً*
*شكرا على الموضوع*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2010)

*
روح المحبة والتسامح بين البشر*


----------



## just member (9 مايو 2010)

*فيا متابع للتواصل

*​


----------



## zezza (9 مايو 2010)

مفتقدة شعورى بالطفولة و البراءة و العفوية 
للاسف كبرت و الدنيا علمتنى 
i do not want to grow up
نفسى ارجع طفلة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 مايو 2010)

*مفتقدة السلام والامان 

مرسية ياجوجو على الموضوع الرائع ​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 مايو 2010)

*مفتقد الصديق --------- المخلص الوفى

شكرا للموضوع الرائع الرب يبارككم*


----------



## ponponayah (9 مايو 2010)

* أخ أو أخت

موضوع جميل جداااا

ميرسى يا جوجو
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2010)

*مفتقده الاحساس بالامان
موضوع فكرته جامده يا جوجو
هايل بجد ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 مايو 2010)

يااااة
انا مفتقدة حاجات كتير قوى
حب - حنان - استقرار - هدوء - سلام - الشعور بالامان
ولو افتكرت تانى هاجى اقولك

ميرسى للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (18 مايو 2010)

*مفتقدة المحبة بين الناس​*


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

مفتقد الحب بجد
واحساس الارتياح


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

مفتقد نفسى ​


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

*مفتقده الامان​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

مفتقده الاماااااااااااااان


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

مفتقد الفرحة


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

مفتقده الوقت


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

مفتقد السعاده ​


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

لحياة طبيعية


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

مفتقده الامل


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

*الفرحه​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

افتقد كل شئ يسعدني


----------



## treaz (26 فبراير 2011)

مفتقدة الاحساس بالحياة موضوع رائع تسلم ايديك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 فبراير 2011)

*مفتقدة الاصدقاء*

*موضوع جميل جدااا*
*مرسي ليك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

مفتقده الاطمئنان


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> مفتقدة الاحساس بالحياة موضوع رائع تسلم ايديك


*شكرا تريزا لمرورك الجميل
اتمنالك الخير يارب
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*


الملكة العراقية قال:


> *مفتقدة الاصدقاء*
> 
> *موضوع جميل جدااا*
> *مرسي ليك*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*شكرا اختي العزيزة يالملكة لمرور ك الطيب
ربنا يعطيلك سؤال قلبك ديما وفرح بطول ايام حياتك
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 فبراير 2011)

مفتقدة دفء وحنان الاسرة
 مرسي على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

ديما علي الرحب اختي العزيزة
ربنا يباركك ويطمن قلبك ويعطيلك سلامة​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*الامااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​*


----------



## fullaty (27 فبراير 2011)

مفتقده العشره الحقيقيه مع يسوع 

موضوع اكثر من رائع وقلب علينا المواجع​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى مفتقداها​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

بصراحه بفتقد لكل شيء 
حب.. حنان ..راحه.. ضحكه ....نفسي
ميرسي ع الموضوع


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

النور الذي اصبح بعيداااا


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2011)

*فاقد التفاؤل في كل ما هو اتي*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

فاقد موبايلي مش لاقية من الصبح


----------



## sparrow (27 فبراير 2011)

*حاليا فاقدة الهدوء *


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*الحياااااااااااااه*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

مفتقده صديقي


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

*مفتقد الاهتمام
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*الضحكة*​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*السعاده​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*الصداقه*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

افتقد التقدير


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

مفتقد اكتير اخي(الله يرحمة)


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جوجو*
*الاحساس*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 فبراير 2011)

راحة البال 
موضوع حلو يا جوجو ​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

*الاحزان*​


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*الاخوات​*


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2011)

الصحبة


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2011)

*النقاء​*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*الهدوء​*


----------



## jaky15791 (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام   الامان   الحب    الدفئ العائلى    حنان الاب و الام


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

*الامان​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

نفسيييييييي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*جاية اقول موضوع حلو اوووووي*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

*افتقد الراحة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

افتقد السعاده


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2011)

بجد الحب


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

نفسي بردو


----------



## fullaty (28 فبراير 2011)

راحه البال​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*التغير من الروتين ده​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2011)

*راحة البال​*


----------



## Twin (1 مارس 2011)

*افتقد في هذه الحياة ... معني الحياة ذاتها*​


----------



## Nemo (1 مارس 2011)

الامان


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

افتقد الصحاب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مارس 2011)

اتمنى ان اكون مثل كل المسيحين اقراء الكتاب المقدس اذهب الى الكنيسة فى اى وقت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

*الحريه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

*الصداقة*​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*راحه البال​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

نفسيييييييييي


----------



## ارووجة (2 مارس 2011)

في اشياء كتير
الصداقة والحب والحنان والسعادة اللي من القلب  يعني بضحك علشان غيري

وربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

مفتقده الاخلاص


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*كلااام*​


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2011)

الطبيعة
الحياة
البسمة ياللي مو كانت بتفارقني


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

السعاده ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2011)

مفتقده بابا ( الله يرحمه )


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

الفرحه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*كل شئ بالحياة*
*اللمة الحلوة ,, الضحكة من القلب ,, ايامي الجميلة زمان*​


----------



## lost_world (3 مارس 2011)

*الحب، الحنان*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2011)

*الحنان *​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

الامااااااااااااان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الامااااااااااااان


*وانا سوبر مان:new6:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا سوبر مان:new6:*​




هههههههه يابت مش كنتي امبارح روكا

جيه سوبر مان منين بقي ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه يابت مش كنتي امبارح روكا
> 
> جيه سوبر مان منين بقي ههههههههه


*الله لازم تغيييييييييييييييييييييير:t39:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

اهااااا لو كده يبقي ماشي

اقنعتيني ههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اهااااا لو كده يبقي ماشي
> 
> اقنعتيني ههههههههه​


*شوفتي اهو اي خدمةleasantr*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

هههههه ميرسي يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههه ميرسي يا قمر


*العفو العفو تعالي معك اخرين :fun_lol:*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

مفتقد الراحة من فترة طويييييلة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> مفتقد الراحة من فترة طويييييلة


*طب تعالي يا جوجو واحنا نروحوكي يا شابةleasantr*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*ضحكه زماااااان​*


----------



## god love 2011 (4 مارس 2011)

*الامان​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة وجودك جنبي*​


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2011)

الحب بكل اوقاتي
او لحظة حانية


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*الثقه بالنفس​*


----------



## Nemo (5 مارس 2011)

الامان بجد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

*الحريه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*الصدااااقة*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

المحبه من القلب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 مارس 2011)

*الحناان*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

التقديررررررر


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*الراحه​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

افتقد الوقت


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2011)

*الصديق الوفى​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

افتقد كل شئ نقي وجميل


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

الحنان ومراعاة الشعور​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

نفسيييييييييي


----------



## Rosetta (6 مارس 2011)

*الأمـــــــــــــان​*


----------



## govany shenoda (6 مارس 2011)

مفتقده بابا اوووووووووووووي (الله يرحمه)


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

التمتع بالدنيااااااااا


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> مفتقده بابا اوووووووووووووي (الله يرحمه)



الله يرحمه
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر​


----------



## اكيلا__________ (6 مارس 2011)

شكرراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

_*الحياااااااااه​*_


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2011)

الصداقة اللي بجد وبحق


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

*الاخوات​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 مارس 2011)

*الصداقه​*


----------



## just member (8 مارس 2011)

روح المحبة


----------



## bob (8 مارس 2011)

*مفتقد العدل الارضي بس ليه رجاء في العدل الالهي*


----------



## اكيلا__________ (10 مارس 2011)

الى الان السعادة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مارس 2011)

*العداله​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة حاجات كتير :t7:*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 مارس 2011)

*افتقد نفسي ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 مارس 2011)

راحة البال​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2011)

_*البت اللى فوق دى *_​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

نفسيييييييييييي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة الاحساس باالامان​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*الأمل في الحياه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة االمعاملة الواحدة​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

مفتقده الحب الصادق


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مارس 2011)

مفتقده ابويا ودفء حضنه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة الارتياح​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*الراااااااحه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة العقل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة اللمة الحلوة*​


----------



## just member (12 مارس 2011)

ولحدا هلا بحكي
مفتقد الصديق جداااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*راحه البال​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة الحلم الجميل​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (12 مارس 2011)

*الامااااااااااان والرااااااااحة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مارس 2011)

*اعز اصحابى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة نفسى جدا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مارس 2011)

*الأصدقاء بجد​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الأصدقاء بجد​*




:shutup22::dntknw:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :shutup22::dntknw:​



*قصدي في البلد يابت
انتي اكيد اعز صديقه 
وعرفه كده كويس​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *قصدي في البلد يابت
> انتي اكيد اعز صديقه
> وعرفه كده كويس​*



*
افتكرت  :ranting:
دة انا كنت لسة هقطعك دلوقت ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> افتكرت  :ranting:
> دة انا كنت لسة هقطعك دلوقت ​*




*لحقت نفسي الحمد لله
اجري بقي من هنا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *لحقت نفسي الحمد لله
> اجري بقي من هنا​*





*لحقتها على اخر قطرة ههههههههههه
هاجرى اهو حااااتر :boxing:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة الرجولة بجد​*


----------



## just member (15 مارس 2011)

مفتقد الصداقة بجد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة الصراحة​*


----------



## god love 2011 (17 مارس 2011)

*الاخوات​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2011)

_*الصدق*_​


----------



## تونى 2010 (17 مارس 2011)

*السلام الداخلى*​


----------



## white.angel (17 مارس 2011)

*الثقه بمن حولى*
​


----------



## ponponayah (17 مارس 2011)

الامان​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2011)

حضن الاب والراحه


----------



## بوسي انور (17 مارس 2011)

مفتقدة حاجات كتير اهمهم الصداقة الحقيقة بجد واكيد الحب الطاهر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة ضحكتى اللى طالعة من قلبى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2011)

الحنان​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مارس 2011)

*الهدوء 
*​


----------



## just member (17 مارس 2011)

اخي الحبيب
عن جد كتيييير مفتقدة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

*مفتقدة الحنية اللى بقت نادرة دلوقت​*


----------



## magedrn (17 مارس 2011)

مفتقد شخص عزيز اووووى على قلبى 
يا ريت يرجع تانى هو ( نفسى )


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

magedrn قال:


> مفتقد شخص عزيز اووووى على قلبى
> يا ريت يرجع تانى هو ( نفسى )





*ابقى سلملى عليه بقا اما يرجع :t30:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2011)

الحب اللى بجد


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2011)

مفتقده الثقه في كل اللي حواليا


----------



## god love 2011 (18 مارس 2011)

*محتاجه اغير من نفسى كتير​*


----------



## shamaoun (18 مارس 2011)

*الوداعة*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 مارس 2011)

كل شيئ


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*مفتقدة وجودك*​


----------



## ICE IDG (11 مايو 2011)

مفتقدة الطيبة في الزمن الصعب دة وحسن النية​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 مايو 2011)

*ولا حاجة*
*اكتفيت من الدنيا وقرفها!*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مايو 2011)

*الابتسامة *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

حاليا وفي تلك الاحداث
افقد كل شئ في الحياة
ماعدا ثقتي ورجائي في مخلصي


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مايو 2011)

_*حياتى شيئآ فشيئ*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

*افتقد الشفافية فى التعامل​*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مايو 2011)

*المصدقيه فى الكلام*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مايو 2011)

*العدل :a82:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 مايو 2011)

كل حاااااااااااااااااااااااااجه  حلووه


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2011)

مفتقده احن انسان عليا هو ابويا 
معقوله فات خمس سنين علي رحيلك
بجد واحشتني قوي قوي ومحتاجلك قوي معايا الفتره دي
ونفسي اشوفك حتي لو في الحلم


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2011)

*رحل والدى عن عالمنا منذ 6 سنوات تقريبا
لكنة لم يفارق عقلى  او قلبى دقيقة واحدة
اتذكرة فى كل المواقف  التى تمر على بلا استثناء*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 مايو 2011)

_*متعة الحياه*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مايو 2011)

*مفتقدة العقول الكبيرة​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2011)

*الحب الصادق *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

*الأحترام*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مفتقدة العقول الكبيرة​*



*غريبه كنت داخله اكتب كده :t9:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2011)

مفتقد العدل والمساواه​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2011)

_*الضحكة الحلوة *_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *غريبه كنت داخله اكتب كده :t9:​*





*القلوب عند بعضها يادونتى ​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

الرااااااااحه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مايو 2011)

*مفتقدة الرقى بالحوار​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مايو 2011)

حضن الاب الدافئ


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

*مفتقدة التغيير​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مايو 2011)

*الهدوء ضاااااااااايع*
​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2011)

مو بعرف
مو بعرف شو احكي​


----------



## Rosetta (29 مايو 2011)

*راحة البال ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

*الحب الصادق *
*الخالي من الاطماع*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 مايو 2011)

صدر حنون


----------



## he.Cross† (29 مايو 2011)

مفتقد الطريق الصحيح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

he.Cross† قال:


> مفتقد الطريق الصحيح


*المسيح يرشدك للطريق الصح 
*​


----------



## he.Cross† (29 مايو 2011)

بالتاكيد بس محتاجين كلنا ايمان...........................


----------



## marcelino (29 مايو 2011)

*الحب الحقيقى
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مايو 2011)

مفتقده الاجازه :smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2011)

بابا
نفسي ييجي يشوفني
ويسأل
ويطمن لحالي...


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> صدر حنون



مفيش احن ولا احلي من فراخ كوكي كل الناس بيحبوكي
:smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

just member قال:


> بابا
> نفسي ييجي يشوفني
> ويسأل
> ويطمن لحالي...



باذن ربنا يجيلك وتشوفه وتفرحوا ببعض
وتقضوا احلي ايام كمان
ربنا يسعدك يا جو


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مايو 2011)

*حبيبى بجد  مفتقده اوووووووووى *​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2011)

مفتقدة نفسي جدا


----------



## Rosetta (30 مايو 2011)

*مفتقدة الضحكة إللي بتطلع من جوا القلب !​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مفتقدة الضحكة إللي بتطلع من جوا القلب !​*


* مكن تكون شافت طريق تانى تطلع منه:smile01:smile01*​


----------



## marcelino (30 مايو 2011)

*المشاعر الصادقه
*​


----------



## Rosetta (30 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * مكن تكون شافت طريق تانى تطلع منه:smile01:smile01*​



*لا هي بتطلع بس مش من القلب يا جون ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2011)

*مفتقد الســــــــــــــــــــلام الداخلى .*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا هي بتطلع بس مش من القلب يا جون ​*


_* ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كبيرررررررر*_​


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2011)

نفسي
حاسس ان الي زمن كبير مو وجدت  نفسي​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مايو 2011)

*اعز واقرب اصدقائى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2011)

just member قال:


> نفسي
> حاسس ان الي زمن كبير مو وجدت  نفسي​



*عليك ان تبحث عنها ..... وتصر على ان تعثر عليها*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

مفتقده حضن وحنان ابويا


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عليك ان تبحث عنها ..... وتصر على ان تعثر عليها*


حالي ابحث يا ابي
ولكني ناسي حتي  ملامحها
ولا اعرف من اين ابدأ
الفترة ياللي مضت في غيابي الها اثر كبير في حياتي وفي فقدان اشئ كتير
ولا اعرف شو ياللي جاي
صليلي


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2011)

just member قال:


> حالي ابحث يا ابي
> ولكني ناسي حتي  ملامحها
> ولا اعرف من اين ابدأ
> الفترة ياللي مضت في غيابي الها اثر كبير في حياتي وفي فقدان اشئ كتير
> ...



*يا ريتك كنت فى مصر

نفسى اخدك فى حضنى ..... 

ممكن اكلمك على الفون ؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يا ريتك كنت فى مصر
> 
> نفسى اخدك فى حضنى .....
> 
> ممكن اكلمك على الفون ؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


انا فعلا حالي بمصر يا ابي
واكيد بيشرفني التواصل مع حضرتك عن قرب اكثر


----------



## مفكر حر (30 مايو 2011)

الطمأنينة و راحة البال..


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2011)

مفتقد الاحساس بالراحة


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

مراعاة الشعور والاحساس بالغير
والناس تبطل تجريح بقي
اوف​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقدة مج الكابتشينو بتاعى :smile02​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مفتقدة مج الكابتشينو بتاعى :smile02​*




هو المج اتكسر
ولا الكابتشينو خلص ؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

*الفرحة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هو المج اتكسر
> ولا الكابتشينو خلص ؟​



*يالهوى ينكسر دة انا كنت روحت فيها هههههههههههههه

الكابشتينو خلص :36_1_4:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يالهوى ينكسر دة انا كنت روحت فيها هههههههههههههه
> 
> الكابشتينو خلص :36_1_4:​*



طب احسن​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب احسن​



:t32: :t32:​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :t32: :t32:​




كده دماغي يا متوحشة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يونيو 2011)

_الفرح الداخلى _​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كده دماغي يا متوحشة​




*انا متوحشة واااااااااااااااااااااااااااء ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا متوحشة واااااااااااااااااااااااااااء ​*




ايون وهعضك كمان​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يونيو 2011)

_† السعاده †_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ايون وهعضك كمان​



*هع هع بعيييييييييينك :a63:
​*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هع هع بعيييييييييينك :a63:
> ​*




لا بسناني يا كوبتي
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا بسناني يا كوبتي
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ​




*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
كان  غيرك اشطر ياجميل​*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كان  غيرك اشطر ياجميل​*




انا اشطر من غيري يا عسل​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا اشطر من غيري يا عسل​





*هههههههههههه
اوعى تلزقى يابت :smil12:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> اوعى تلزقى يابت :smil12:​*




كده هيبقي هلزق فيكي
ومش مهم
عاجبني انا​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

راحة البال ، التفاؤل ، الهدوء الداخلي ، صلاة من القلب ، حضن حنين ، اشوف اغلى حد ف حياتي ، الثقة ف الناس ، ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> راحة البال ، التفاؤل ، الهدوء الداخلي ، صلاة من القلب ، حضن حنين ، اشوف اغلى حد ف حياتي ، الثقة ف الناس ، ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،




شكلك طماع اوووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2011)

*الشغل اللى مش طيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاه ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يونيو 2011)

المــــــــــــــــوت


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

_*الحياه بكل معانيها الحلوة *_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

افتقد اصدقائي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقداكى كتير ​*


----------



## مسرة (4 يونيو 2011)

افتقد *للملح* في الحياة​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

افتقد حضن ام ابكي وانا بين ايديها في وقت الضيق
افتقد طبطبة اب على كتفي يحسسني اني كبرت واصبحت رجل يعتمد عليه ويكون دعامتي في الحياة
افتقد اخ / اخت يكون لي اشكي له ويشكي لي همي 
ربنا موجود


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يونيو 2011)

مفتقده نفسي قوي الفتره دي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

مفتقده الحنان


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقدة خالى ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مفتقدة خالى ​*




ربنا يعزيكي ويقويكي يا روحي​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

الحنان​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يعزيكي ويقويكي يا روحي​




*ربنا يخليكى ياحبى
بس فعلا واحشنى قوى قوى (​*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى ياحبى
> بس فعلا واحشنى قوى قوى (​*




الناس الحلوة اللي بتصبرنا علي فراقهم الذكريات الجميلة​


----------



## mero_engel (4 يونيو 2011)

احساسي بالامان


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يونيو 2011)

مفتقدة ....اممممممممم....الامان -حد عزيز عليا مات-


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقد حياتى مع يسوع ..... كانت اسعد ايام عمرى ..... ومش عارف ترجع ازاى*


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مفتقدة ....اممممممممم....الامان -حد عزيز عليا مات-




ربنا يعزيكي يا قمر ويصبرك​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

ملامح روحي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

مفتقده ربنا في قلبي وجود صديقي البابا كيرلس معايا زي الاول
وانا عارفه اني السبب سامحوني


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

الصديق الحقيقي​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (5 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقده نفسي الاولي بأفكارها ومبادئها*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

مفتقده وجود الهى فى حياتى


----------



## Nemo (5 يونيو 2011)

مفتقدة وجودك فى حياتى يارب
ومش عارفة اعيش كده بعيدة


----------



## مسرة (5 يونيو 2011)

شوفوا علينا و على حالتنا..كلنا او مش كلنا بس جزء كبير مننا مفتقد وجدود الرب في حياتنا


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

اني اصلي بانتظام​


----------



## ارووجة (6 يونيو 2011)

السعادة
الامان
المحبة
الدفئ
الابتسامة
ونفسي


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يونيو 2011)

الشغل​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يونيو 2011)

*الحياة*​


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2011)

نفسي اضحك
مفتقد حالى ولا بعرف شو ياللى صايرلى


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> نفسي اضحك
> مفتقد حالى ولا بعرف شو ياللى صايرلى



*الفرح قدامك ...... محتاج منك خطوة وتشوفه ..... خطوة محتاجة جراءة ... فيك تخطوها ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Twin (6 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> نفسي اضحك
> مفتقد حالى ولا بعرف شو ياللى صايرلى


 
*اتفرج علي فيلم كومدي :new6:*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 يونيو 2011)

*انا فاقده اهم شى وهو راحه البال*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقداكى كتير بس انتى مش حاسة بدة​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2011)

مفتقده حضن ابويا والمرشد الروحي لحياتي حاسه اني تايهه 
فين ايديك يارب ارجوك امسك ايدي وارشدني


----------



## sparrow (7 يونيو 2011)

اني ارجع اصلي زي زمان


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقدة الراحة​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

افتقد الصراحة


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2011)

_*افتقد السؤال *_
​


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

*افتقد الواقعية *​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

الفرحة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقدة الرغى بتاع كل يوم ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

ان الناس يبقي عندها دم شوية وتحس
بس مش كل الناس يعني
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2011)

*حياتى !​*


----------



## حنا السرياني (11 يونيو 2011)

افتقد الحنان
​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

افتقد الساعدة اللي من القلب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يونيو 2011)

*الحنان والامان*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يونيو 2011)

الحرييييييييية​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

افتقد نفسي اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

_حياتى كأى شاب فى سن العشرينات_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

الحنان والامان


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

نفسي افرح وانسي الحزن ده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يونيو 2011)

*الأحترام​*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يونيو 2011)

*افتقد الحياة نفسها *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

*ضحكه من القلب*


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

افتقد اصدقائي وحشوني اوي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

*الفرحه الحقيقيه اللي بتدووووووووووووووووم*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 يونيو 2011)

*أفتقد في هذه الحياة
الرضا عن النفس
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2011)

فرحه الطفوله والامان بوجود الاب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقدة صوتك النهاردة​*


----------



## ارووجة (20 يونيو 2011)

اشيا كتيررررر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مفتقدة نفسي
السعادة الفرحة
راحة البال 
الصديقات  والحبيب
حد يفهمني
كل شي حلو بهالحياة مفتقديتلو!!!!


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقدة راحة البال​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

مفتقدة اعز صديق


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقدة رخامتك  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

مفتقده وجودك معايا


----------



## marcelino (28 يونيو 2011)

مفتقد حبيبى اللى بعيد عنى​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

*الاحساس*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

بفتقد نفسي اوي اللي ضاعت مع الايام


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يونيو 2011)

مفتقده الحياة


----------



## grges monir (29 يونيو 2011)

*كثيرااااا مايتعبنى اااااااا الصمت
الكتمان 
السكوت 


هناااا فقط ......... اعبر مافي خاطري 
حزني ...
فرحي ...........
معاناتي ..........


*


----------



## lovely dove (29 يونيو 2011)

مفتقده سلامي الداخلي ​


----------



## white.angel (30 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقده ان يفهمنى احدٌ دون تأويل .. ولو لمره*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2011)

كلل حاجه حلوه بفتقدهاا


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

_*الجمال الحقيقى *_​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

مفتقده أغلى الناس وأقربهم لقلبى​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقدة طلعتك البهية *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقد الحريه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقدة التهيييس​*


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2011)

كون مفتقدكم ووحشتونى وفرحتو قلبى بوجودكم معى اليوم


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2011)

مفتقد احساس لسة مجاش !


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

الحنيه


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 يوليو 2011)

*الــــــــــــــــحــــــب*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يوليو 2011)

الاحترام ومراعاة شعور الناس​


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقده ان اتعامل مع شخص يحمل صفة الانسانيه ...*​


----------



## rana1981 (2 يوليو 2011)

مفتقدة للراحة​


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2011)

مفتقد اكتير ابى
وكمان اخوى (الله يرحمة)​


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> مفتقد اكتير ابى​



*me 2 ......*


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *me 2 ......*


طيب تعالى جنب بعض يا امى ونحكى بقى...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقد السعاده*​


----------



## just member (3 يوليو 2011)

مفتقد الجمال بكل شيئ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2011)

مفتقده كل شئ


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يوليو 2011)

*الحياه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

السعاده​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

*مفنقدة الانشغال​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2011)

الامان 
جداااااااا
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

كل حاجه حلوه
من اكبرها لاصغرها لابسط ابسطهاا


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2011)

الكنيسة ..... كما كانت فى عهودها الأولى​


----------



## مسرة (5 يوليو 2011)

*بفتقد...احساس بالامان و القوة*
*يا رب تعال بقوتك و غطي ضعفي*
*لاني مش راضيه اكون ضعيفه كده*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2011)

*الأمان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*الذكريات الحلوة*​


----------



## white.angel (6 يوليو 2011)

*كل شئ .... *
*القائمه تطول ...*​


----------



## rimonda (6 يوليو 2011)

انا مفتقدة المحبة الحقيقية اللي انعدمت تقريبا بين البشر بدون مصلحة معك حتى بين المؤمنين احيانا وهاد الشي عم يزعلني بهالحياة في اسخف الظروف تجد اقرب الناس اليك قد تخلوا عنك 
حتى التواضع تقريبا انعدم الشاطر اللي بدو يشوف حاله عليك 
الاخوة يتنازعون من اجل حفنة من المال ويا للاسف على هيك زمن 
من اين الحروب والخصومات بينكم اليست من هنا من لذاتكم المحاربة في اعضائكم بتمنى تقرأوا  رسالة يعقوب الاصحاح الرابع


----------



## omid (6 يوليو 2011)

افتقد لاخي الصغير الراحل احد ضحايا الارهاب الاسلامي
خصوصا بيوم ميلاده الارضي الذي يقترب
وليس لي مااقدمه له سوى سكب الدموع التي لاتنفع 
و ذكريات التي اعتصرت قلبي  بالاهات والحسرات 
​


----------



## rimonda (6 يوليو 2011)

hope777 قال:


> افتقد لاخي الصغير الراحل احد ضحايا الارهاب الاسلامي
> خصوصا بيوم ميلاده الارضي الذي يقترب
> وليس لي مااقدمه له سوى سكب الدموع التي لاتنفع
> و ذكريات التي اعتصرت قلبي  بالاهات والحسرات
> ​


انشالله بيكون مع المسيح والله يعزيك بتعزياته


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يوليو 2011)

الامااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يوليو 2011)

البساطه بكل معانيها​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

الصديق الحقيقي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2011)

مفتقده لوجودك البابا كيرلس معايا مثل الاول


----------



## Critic (9 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقد دموعى !*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يوليو 2011)

البراءة اللي موجودة في الاطفال
ليه مش بتكبر مع الانسان
ليه بتدفن وبيكبر عليها ومن غيرها​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2011)

مفتقده ثقتي في اللي حواليا
ومش عارفه السبب فيا ولا فيهم


----------



## rimonda (10 يوليو 2011)

الحنان والحب الحقيقي الي فاقدته في العالم لكن واجدته في الرب يسوع


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2011)

راحة البال​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 يوليو 2011)

*ااااااااااااااامى ​*


----------



## white.angel (10 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقده شئ لا اعرفه .... ولكنى افتقده ....*​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 يوليو 2011)

الرحمه


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يوليو 2011)

الصراحة​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقده الفرح اللى جوايا وراح*​


----------



## rimonda (10 يوليو 2011)

الوداعة غير موجودة والتواضع قليل كتير الشاطر اللي بدو يشوف حاله على التاني


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2011)

الأمانة


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

الايمان المسيحي الحقيقي 
اللي للاسف مات في قلوب اغلب الناس اللي بتبيع المسيح 
بارخص الاتمان


----------



## rimonda (11 يوليو 2011)

الصدق


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقدة شكل بلدى واحوالها بتاعة زمان​*


----------



## وردة يسوع (14 يوليو 2011)

اين هما ؛(الامان ؛والاحترام ؛والمحبه ؛)هذا الاشياء الثلاث ليس لهم وجود الان ولا اجدهم فيما هم من حولي علي الرغم من انها اشياء من اساس الدنيا (اتفقدهم )


----------



## وردة يسوع (14 يوليو 2011)

الشيئ الذي افقده في هذه الدنيا حاليا هما (الامان ؛الاحترام ؛المحبه ؛خدام امناء ؛)


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

الراحه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

حبيبى​


----------



## white.angel (14 يوليو 2011)

*افتقد المسيح على الارض ...*
*كم نحتاج لان يأتى ويسير بيننا من جديد ...*
*لان نسمع صوته ....ونتعلم منه ....*
*لعل وماعسى ........... نتعلم ...*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يوليو 2011)

الراحه المؤقته في الموت


----------



## Nemo (15 يوليو 2011)

الراحة


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يوليو 2011)

*أن أصير مثل الأطفال ....​*


----------



## mero_engel (15 يوليو 2011)

الامان  المحبه  الصدق الفرحه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2011)

*المحبه والراحه*​


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2011)

كم افتقدت السعادة الحقيقية !


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 يوليو 2011)

افتقد الهدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووء​


----------



## وردة يسوع (16 يوليو 2011)

الاخلالالالالالالالالالالاص


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2011)

مفيش حاجة​


----------



## rana1981 (16 يوليو 2011)

*الراحة​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2011)

راحه البال​


----------



## rimonda (16 يوليو 2011)

افتقد الحب الحقيقي​


----------



## وردة يسوع (18 يوليو 2011)

مجتمعنا افتقد الادب والاخلاق والاحترام فكيف احترم شخص وهو فاقد احترامه لنفسه فتعلمت ان (فاقد الشيئ لايعطيه )


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يوليو 2011)

الاحساس الصادق​


----------



## rimonda (18 يوليو 2011)

افتقد سؤال الناس عني وين الناس يا ترى​


----------



## rana1981 (18 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقدة حدا يفهمني ويحس فيني​*


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2011)

مفتقد بعض وقت من الراحة


----------



## rimonda (18 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> مفتقد بعض وقت من الراحة


سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامتك يا جوجو


----------



## rana1981 (19 يوليو 2011)

*كل شي​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

افتقد روزي


----------



## rimonda (19 يوليو 2011)

الرحمة​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2011)

افتقد الاخلاص


----------



## rimonda (20 يوليو 2011)

مفتقدة أصدقائي وينهممممممممممم​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقدة الوضوح والصراحة​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

مفتقدة صديقتي وبتمني ترجع قريب


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

الحقيقة


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

افتقد الحيااااااااااااة


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> افتقد الحيااااااااااااة


اجيبلك واحد شيبسى بدلها  :ura1::ura1:​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه اه وشيكولاته عشان بحبها يلا بسرعة


----------



## rana1981 (21 يوليو 2011)

*الراحة*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

افتقد الصدق في التعامل


----------



## veron (21 يوليو 2011)

الاستقرار الفكري


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

افتقد طيبة البشر


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2011)

افتقد لحظات حانية بحياتى


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> افتقد لحظات حانية بحياتى



*?????
مالك حبيبي ...؟؟؟*


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *?????
> مالك حبيبي ...؟؟؟*


الحنية يا أبى لما بفكر فيها بفتقدها من قلوب بجد كان اجدر بها ان تكون بقربى فى ها الوقت


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

البس الميرى​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يوليو 2011)

*الاحسااااااااس*​


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> البس الميرى​


يا تحفة بكفى عليك حتى بوقت اجازتك
ههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> يا تحفة بكفى عليك حتى بوقت اجازتك
> ههههههههههههه


واخدين بعض على حب يا جوجوووووووووو​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> واخدين بعض على حب يا جوجوووووووووو​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
دى معرفة هباب .....*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *دى معرفة هباب .....*


_ مين قال كدا صدقنى يا عمو  جميل وحياته لذيذة كفايه انه بيبعدك حتى عن اهلك ولا تعرف عنهم اى شيئ_
_:ura1::ura1:_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب واللى مفتقد الحياة نفسها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> واللى عايش وكأنه ميت يعمل ايه ده ؟
> *



*بابا يسوع راح فين ؟؟؟؟
يروحله ويحكى معاه ...*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب واللى مفتقد الحياة نفسها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *واللى عايش وكأنه ميت يعمل ايه ده ؟*


 _انيك تفقدى الحياه يبقى انتى فقدتى وجوديك مع المسيح  _
_دورى بقى على المسيح وانتى تلاقى الحياه_
_يسوع يبركيك ويفرح قلبيك _


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> واخدين بعض على حب يا جوجوووووووووو​


ربنا يخليكم لبعض ياخويا 
اهى فترة وراح تنفضلها مثل ما بتحكو بالمصرى


صوت صارخ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> دى معرفة هباب .....*


ههههههههههههههه
اضحكتنى كثيرا يا ابى 


Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب واللى مفتقد الحياة نفسها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> واللى عايش وكأنه ميت يعمل ايه ده ؟
> *


ياللى مفتقد الحياة نفسها ليس لدية  ملجئا غير المسيح
لانة هو الطريق والحق والحياة
معنى انك مفتقدة الحياة يبقى  مفتقدة نفسك فى شخص الرب يسوع
والرب قريب لمن يدعوة
وعمر ماكان حدا فينا عايش وكأنة ميت
لاننا اولاد الله وعايش فينا روح الله القدوس
وان كانت الظروف هى ماتجعلنا نحكى هيك فثقى تماما انك تقدرى على تخطيها
لان لكل شيئ نهاية
وألهنا عمرة ما بيتركنا حتى بوسط التجارب
وبيحكيلنا وعدة الامين "ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر"
حتى وان يأسنا وشعرنا بها الاحساس راح تدب فينا روحة وترجعنا مثل سابق عهدنا
نحنا اولاد الملك
ولا اى قوة تكسرنا ولا تقدر علينا لاننا نستطيع كل شيئ فى المسيح لانة بيقوينا 
اتمنالك كل خير  اختى الغالية
وبصلاتى اكيد


----------



## white.angel (21 يوليو 2011)

*انا بقى مش مفتقده شئ حالياً ..*
*شاعره بفرح ... وان بقى معايا ناس كتير بحبهم .*
*اشكر ربنا على كدة .. *​


----------



## white.angel (21 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب واللى مفتقد الحياة نفسها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> واللى عايش وكأنه ميت يعمل ايه ده ؟
> *


*" انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه "*
*" ها انا معكم كل الايام " *

*اذاً فالحياه معنا ... والحياه هى يسوع *
*ابحثى عنه اذاً ........... بداخلك ...*
*على عمق ما .. ستجديه ....
 المهم ... هو ان تدخلى الى العمق ...*
​


----------



## rimonda (21 يوليو 2011)

الرغبة في اي شيء​


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقد الامان من غدر البشر والزمان*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2011)

*الصراحه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقدة الاحساس بالسلام​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

مفتقدة نفسي


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

افتقد الرحيل


----------



## rimonda (23 يوليو 2011)

مفتقدة الراااااااحة​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقدة انى ابقى مرتاحة البال حبة صغيرين*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2011)

*راحه البال والتفكير بهدوء*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (29 يوليو 2011)

أفتقد .....
الحرية النفسية و صفاء الذهن و راحة البال و الطاقة الإيجابية و المشاعر الإيجابية ...


----------



## rimonda (29 يوليو 2011)

الراحة النفسية​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2011)

مش مفتقده شئ طول ما فى حضنك يا يسوع ​


----------



## Rosetta (29 يوليو 2011)

*راحة البااااااااااااال 
منشان الله تعبت من القلق و التفكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2011)

*راحه البال والهدوء*​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (30 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقد ابويا وحشني جدا
وحبيبة عمري اللي سبتها تضيع مني
mygod:smi420:
*​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2011)

مفتقد الخير فى الناس...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

*مفتقدة ايام زمان*​


----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2011)

*مفتقده فرحه صديق ...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2011)

just member قال:


> مفتقد الخير فى الناس...


*
قد يكون امامك ..... لكنك تتحاشاه *


----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> قد يكون امامك ..... لكنك تتحاشاه *


*الخير ... امامنا ... يستحيل ...*
*لا اعتقد ان الخير متوفر حالياً الا فى اصحاب القلوب التى ليست من هذا الزمان .... وهم قله ...*​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> قد يكون امامك ..... لكنك تتحاشاه *


انت تحكى هيك ولكن ليس هذا اعتقادك وفى ادلة كتيرة على هيك 
ولو كنت اتحاشاة ما بقيت مع فئة من الناس
ولكن للأسف ها الفئة هى ياللى ديما بشوفها منقلبة
بس
ما علينا.....


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 أغسطس 2011)

*الشعور بالأمان*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2011)

just member قال:


> انت تحكى هيك ولكن ليس هذا اعتقادك وفى ادلة كتيرة على هيك
> ولو كنت اتحاشاة ما بقيت مع فئة من الناس
> ولكن للأسف ها الفئة هى ياللى ديما بشوفها منقلبة
> بس
> ما علينا.....



*ليس معنى اننا وجدنا الشرور فى البعض ..... اننا صرنا فقط الاخيار الوحيدين

اتتذكر قول إيليا النبي ؟؟؟؟

الرب لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *الخير ... امامنا ... يستحيل ...*
> *لا اعتقد ان الخير متوفر حالياً الا فى اصحاب القلوب التى ليست من هذا الزمان .... وهم قله ...*​



*المهم فى النهاية أنه موجود ..... *


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

ربى حبيبى ​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

افتقد الناس الصادقة


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليس معنى اننا وجدنا الشرور فى البعض ..... اننا صرنا فقط الاخيار الوحيدين
> 
> اتتذكر قول إيليا النبي ؟؟؟؟
> 
> الرب لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد*


ومن قال اننا صرنا فقط الاخيار الوحيدين؟؟؟
اعتقد  ان مفهوم مشاركتى ياللى مضت مو وصلت بشكل جيد
صدقنى شيئ صعب جدا انك تقابل الخير بالشر
والحب بالكراهية
وبردو ما علينا


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

افتقد حاجات كتير


----------



## ملك العالم (5 أغسطس 2011)

تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2011)

*افتقد الحياه ...*
​


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*أفتقد ضحكتي ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسسسسسسسسسي
*


----------



## rimonda (6 أغسطس 2011)

الراحة والهدوء​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

*الراحه والهدوء*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

مفتقده اجمل ايام عمري
طفولتي مع ابي الغالي


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الراحه والهدوء*​


ما انا سبتك في حالك اهو بقالي كام يوم
يبقي بذمتك مفتقد الراحه والهدوء ازاي ؟


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> مفتقده اجمل ايام عمري
> طفولتي مع ابي الغالي


*الاب .... اخشى ان يأتى اليوم الذى يختفى فيه هذا المصطلح ..*​


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2011)

امممممممممممم


----------



## sparrow (6 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *الاب .... اخشى ان يأتى اليوم الذى يختفى فيه هذا المصطلح ..*​


 بالفعل فهو مختفي في كثير


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *الاب .... اخشى ان يأتى اليوم الذى يختفى فيه هذا المصطلح ..*​




ولكني لن اخشي ان ينتهي هذا المصطلح يوما في قلبي
مهما طال بي العمر سيظل ابي رمز الاب الحقيقي الذي رايته في تلك الحياة


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ولكني لن اخشي ان ينتهي هذا المصطلح يوما في قلبي
> مهما طال بي العمر سيظل ابي رمز الاب الحقيقي الذي رايته في تلك الحياة


*جيد انك رأيتيه فى يوم من الايام ...*
*هناك من عاشوا وسيموتوا ... دون ان يلاقوه ..
وان وجدوه ستأتى الايام والمفاجئات ليهدموه ....
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ما انا سبتك في حالك اهو بقالي كام يوم
> يبقي بذمتك مفتقد الراحه والهدوء ازاي ؟


 

*ياريتها تيجي عليكي يابت*
*انتي امرك سهل جداا*
*يادوبك :gun: وارتاح منك للأبد*
*تصدقي نفسي اجرب يا نيفوو*​


----------



## white.angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

*انا ايضاً ... اشعر بأشتياق شديد الى ابى ... افتقده كثيراً .... اتمنى ان تعيده لى الايام يوماً ....*

*ربنا يسامحك يا نيفو ... *​


----------



## Critic (7 أغسطس 2011)

البساطة


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

*الامان *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ياريتها تيجي عليكي يابت*
> *انتي امرك سهل جداا*
> *يادوبك :gun: وارتاح منك للأبد*
> *تصدقي نفسي اجرب يا نيفوو*​



تعال جرب بس ادري عليه
عشان تصيب صح 
ومش هاقولك لالالالالالالا


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *انا ايضاً ... اشعر بأشتياق شديد الى ابى ... افتقده كثيراً .... اتمنى ان تعيده لى الايام يوماً ....*
> 
> *ربنا يسامحك يا نيفو ... *​




حقك عليا يا ميرو
ربنا يصبرك ويعزيكي


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2011)

جوليا ملاكى الصغير...


----------



## rimonda (11 أغسطس 2011)

افتقد صديقي الغالي سهيل:crying:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2011)

just member قال:


> جوليا ملاكى الصغير...



*انها داخلك ...... *


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

مفتقده للصدق جوايا والثقه في الاخريين


----------



## totty (11 أغسطس 2011)

*مفتقدة الذوق في التعامل من الناس​*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (11 أغسطس 2011)

مفتقده الحب من القلب فمن احبهم من قلبى اجدهم لا يبادلونى نفس الاحساس بنفس الدرجه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2011)

*مفتقد الأمان*​


----------



## just member (12 أغسطس 2011)

مفتقد فرحتى بالرب يسوع وسعادتى فية


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2011)

*افتقد ان ارى شخص المسيح فى الاخرين​*


----------



## بايبل333 (12 أغسطس 2011)

أفتقد ربى يسوع فى حياتى .


----------



## lovely dove (12 أغسطس 2011)

*الاحساس بالامان وان في حد واقف جمبي *​


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2011)

*افتقد حياه .. احتاج الى حياه .. لاعطيها لاحدهم .. حتى وان كانت حياتى ..*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2011)

مو محتاج شيئ 
فا الله يرعانى


----------



## sosofofo (16 أغسطس 2011)

مفتقده اخواتي جدا جدا
يارب عزينا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2011)

افتقد لمعني الفرح الحقيقي
فقلبي مازال يسكنه الحزن الشديد
منذ ترك ابي لي ورحيله عني


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> افتقد لمعني الفرح الحقيقي
> فقلبي مازال يسكنه الحزن الشديد
> منذ ترك ابي لي ورحيله عني


 

*العدرا تنور قلبك*
*وتفرح حياتك دايما*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2011)

*الاحساس بالرضا التام عن النفس *


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2011)

مفتقد زيارة تانية منة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 أغسطس 2011)

الحنان والاحتواء


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2011)

مفتقد فى حياتى حد يفهمنى !


----------



## white.angel (17 أغسطس 2011)

*افتقد شئ لا اعرفه .... ولكنى ناقصه بدونه*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

*اهلي...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2011)

*افتقده ..... هو​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2011)

قلبي الساكن ضلوعي


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2011)

*ثقافة الاختلاف​*


----------



## just member (17 أغسطس 2011)

مفتقد للحياة...
الأخرى


----------



## white.angel (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*افتقد حبيبى .......... *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اوووووووووووووووف محدش فاهمنى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*الأمل *​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مفتقده الامان وسط الناس


----------



## oesi no (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مفتقد كل الناس اللى بحبهم ​


----------



## prayer heartily (11 سبتمبر 2011)

القداسه التي بها نعاين الله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*ملاكي *​


----------



## يهودى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*נשמה* .....
*
*


----------



## انديا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مفتقدة الناس الطيبة


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*مفتقد أمى .......*


----------



## just girl (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*أفتقد قلباً أحبنى حتى المدى... 

أفتقدك يا صديقى الى المدى...*


----------



## white.angel (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*لا افتقد اى شخص .... ولا اى شئ ....*
*فجميع احبابى معى ... كم انا سعيده *​


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*افتقد حضنا دافئا ارتمي فيه فتختفي جميع الامي*
*افتقد يدا حنونة تمسح دمعي فيندثر معها كل حزني *
*نعم اني افتقد اناس.. كانو اهم ما في حياتي.. واغلى من روحي..*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الراحه الابديه ( الموت )


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

قوة الايمان


----------



## sparrow (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الحياة مع ربنا


----------



## totty (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*المحبه النابعه من القلب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*​*الاحساس بالامان


----------



## sparrow (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الرجاء


----------



## جيلان (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بفتقد الوحدة


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2011)

كنت مفتقد الراحة والفرحة 
لكنها هلا تواجدت وبقوة
ونضيف عليهم كمان الحياة نفسها


----------



## يهودى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*have no brothers have no sisters*


----------



## ***jo*** (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الحب الحقيقى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفســي*​


----------



## amalon (24 سبتمبر 2011)

افتقد أن أحس بأني محبوبة..


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

عدم الخيانه والصدق


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*بفتقد الايام الحلوة وصديقتي *​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*مفتقدة ناس يعملوا  ويطبقوا كلام الله الموجود في الكتاب المقدس على حياتهم ولو1%*


----------



## totty (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*مفتقدة الناس الطيبة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*البحر*​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيبتي ....


----------



## إسرافيل (25 سبتمبر 2011)

إمكانيات أكبر لأخبر الناس كلهم كم أخاف عليهم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*الايام الحلوة اللي عشتها*​


----------



## The light of JC (26 سبتمبر 2011)

افتقد المسيح ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*صديقتي*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اتفقد الاحساس الصادق ممن اتعامل معاهم


----------



## دانا1989 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

افتقد المقدرة على تمييز  مشاعر من حولي...اراهم يتلونون ...وفي الصعاب تجدهم يبتعدون عني...افتقد القدرة ان اكون مثلهم ....وان اتجاهلهم كما يفعلون!​


----------



## FoR-EVer (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الثقة


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أكتوبر 2011)

العدل واننا نراعي شعور بعض​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*راحه البال​*


----------



## grges monir (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مفتقد بابا جدااااااا
الدنيا وحشة قوى


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مفتقد يبقى جوايا قلب قاسى بجد!


----------

